
Friendster relocates to Australia - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/technology/biztech/friendster-relocates-to-australia/2009/02/03/1233423187474.html
======
astrec
This is a line I'm hearing more and more lately:

 _Kimber said he would "love to conquer Australia one day" but for now the
focus was on Asia due to its significant growth prospects.

"The US is largely saturated, Europe is becoming saturated," he said.

"The next billion users on the internet are going to come from Asia, they're
not going to come from Europe or America."_

Our business has had an office in China for about a year, and Bangkok and
Manila for several years. Anyone else on HN expanding into SEA or China?

~~~
Raphael
Everyone knows you take Australia first, for the 2-army bonus. It's pretty
hard to get Asia, so you might make your way towards Africa or North America.

------
nickb
Friendster has the biggest office in Manila, Philippines. If the execs are
smart, they'll relocate to the same spot. Having all of your devs in Manila
and execs somewhere else doesn't work well in practice.

~~~
wenbert
They should move everything here in Cebu.

------
bmunro
The article didn't say anything about 'relocation'.

It only said that they Friendster's office is located in Sydney.

